# 2010 B/W and 2010 All American tegu FOR SALE!



## Jungle Girl (Feb 24, 2011)

Unfortunately I have to move to a smaller apt. because of my job. I will no longer have the space require to properly care for the tegus. I am deeply hurt that I can't bring these guys with me. The All American is 6 months and is 37 in. B/W is 10 months and is 3 1/2 ft. Both Tegus are friendly,healthy and eating like monsters. The B/W is going for $200 and The All American is going for $300.$475 for both. I will be at the Hamburg Reptile Show this Sat. Feb.26 in Pennsylvania. Please feel free to post any questions if you are interested.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Feb 24, 2011)

_Pics would be nice and info as to whether or not you're willing to ship. But pics really help  _


----------



## james.w (Feb 24, 2011)

Did they hibernate? Pics / willing to ship??


----------



## jd61285 (Feb 24, 2011)

Is the all american a male or female?


----------



## Jungle Girl (Feb 24, 2011)

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://s1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/jediknight24/" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://s1088.photobucket.com/albums/i323/jediknight24/</a><!-- m --> The All American didn't hibernate that is why it's so large. Not sure of the sex, I haven't seen any signs of buttons or jowls. Only local pick up,also I will be in Hamburg,PA for the Reptile Show this Sat. Anyone interested can meet with me at the show.For pics of the B/W can email me at <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> or look at my previous threads.


----------



## Max713 (Feb 24, 2011)

I'm not trying to start any trouble... but how sure are you that your B&W is 10 months old? My understanding is it would be nearly impossible to have a 3.5' 10 month old Argentine B&W Tegu...


----------



## Strange_Evil (Feb 24, 2011)

Max713 said:


> I'm not trying to start any trouble... but how sure are you that your B&W is 10 months old? My understanding is it would be nearly impossible to have a 3.5' 10 month old Argentine B&W Tegu...



When they do not hibernate,they will continue to grow during winter reaching some pretty impressive lengths.While tegus who hibernate stop growing during hibernation until they wake up.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2011)

my 9mo old is just over 3ft, s/he didnt hibernate this year. it just kept eating and eating and growing


----------



## Jungle Girl (Feb 25, 2011)

The B/W didn't hibernate, also the All American didn't hibernate either. Local pick up is prefer but will ship. Please feel free to post any questions. Thank you.


----------



## jd61285 (Feb 27, 2011)

I am very interested in the All American. Please contact me through a PM or my email is <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->.

Thanks


----------

